# Warm tap water...safe?



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Can I use warm tap water(cold + hot) when I change water as long as I add Aquasafe and install carbon for a few days? How about carefully adding a bit of boiling water to help raise the temp after a water change? It's cold here and straight cold water is so cold it hurts my fingers.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I would not reccomend doing that bro. Is the PH in your faucet water the same as the tank? How do you put water in and out of the tank? It should be within 2 degrees warmer or colder that you put in. You dont want the temp jumping up nor down quickly. Why are you having only cold water? You using hose water?

Carbon... No you will not need carbon unless your getting meds out of the tank.

Just a little cap full of aqua safe or something like that when changing the water to remove unwanted metals and chlorine. Good Luck bro.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd skip the boiling water. I Have a hose that attaches to my faucet, I then set the temp using hot/cold in order to set the water temp to tank temp. The after draining/ vacuuming my tank I add the proper amount of dechlor, and refill the tank. 
I have some experience with my water and the PH is staple out of the tap. I regularly change 70-80 percent of tank water. 
I have no use for carbon.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not understanding why the water's so cold... you must be using an outside hose bib.

Get an adaptor at a hardware store to connect your sink to a garden hose and use that.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I use water from my Bathtub and make sure its about the same TEMP by adding my thermometer in it after I add my dechlorinater in it been doing it for years and whatever you do dont add hot water to your tank cause your gonna crack the glass by shocking it.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I'm not understanding why the water's so cold... you must be using an outside hose bib.
> 
> Get an adapter at a hardware store to connect your sink to a garden hose and use that.


I have it hooked up to my kitchen faucet which is the closest one, on straight "cold" my water is at least below 60 degrees because I can't put my hands in there for too long before it feels like I'm getting frostbite, drinking it feels like fridged water. I get about the same temperature of water all around the house and it's actually some of the cleanest water around this area. It's 18 degrees out today so that's not even bad until we get below zero.

So yeah I must use warm water or my fish will die from temperature swings.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i have a DIY python and i adjust temp from the faucet to the tanks water.
i aim the water twords the thermometer to be sure what deg it is.

hot and cold water are just fine as long as its the same temp as the tank water.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You don't have hot water in your house?
No water heater?


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

How do you take showers the with baby wipes (army flashback)


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> You don't have hot water in your house?
> No water heater?


No no I DO have hot running water but I thought hot tap water is supposed to be bad for fish or something.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> How do you take showers the with baby wipes (army flashback):laugh:


 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Don't remind me, that SUCKED


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wingman said:


> You don't have hot water in your house?
> No water heater?


No no I DO have hot running water but I thought hot tap water is supposed to be bad for fish or something.
[/quote]

I wouldn't go filling your tank with "Hot" water... just try to get it to as close to whatever your tank water is.
(Am I missing something here?)


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

No your fine to use tap water just adjust the facuet to the right temp and then fill the tank and add the aqua safe. The only way your tap water would be bad is if you use well water or your tap water has really bad water peremeters. But most of the time tap water is just fine.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Wingman said:


> Can I use warm tap water(cold + hot) when I change water as long as I add Aquasafe and install carbon for a few days? How about carefully adding a bit of boiling water to help raise the temp after a water change? It's cold here and straight cold water is so cold it hurts my fingers.


make sure you treat the water before adding it in tha tank, i usually make the water warm and wait for it to cool to tank temp


----------

